# Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"



## Dok (4. Oktober 2005)

Hier kann über die News diskutiert werden!


----------



## dorschhai (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Na da bin ich ja gespannt was da an schicken Neuerungen auf uns zukommt. Supie das ihr fleißig weiter entwickelt!!!


----------



## Timmy (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Leider passiert es den meisten der Chatnutzer, daß sie ab und an aus dem Chat fliegt.(AB-Airlines........ |supergri ).

Wie sieht es dann mit dem Ausloggen aus??????


----------



## oknel (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

das wird einiges an arbeit werden,
bin gespannt auf die neue software.

da der dok die jetzige mit einem mercedes verglichen hat(war doch so?), müsste die nächste die boing unter den board's, cms' sein!?

gutes gelingen wünsch ich jedenfalls


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Dok wird den Rolls Royce auch schon hinkriegen ))


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

wenn ich hier dirrekt antworte sieht das feld ganz anders aus als sonst is dad neu oder stimmt hier was bei mir nicht auch die smileys krieg ich nichr in den bericht,muß ich da irgendwas bestimmtes machen???????


----------



## Kurzer (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Hallo,

hab auch so meine Probleme mit der neuen Software. Das Pogramm fügt Smilies ein wo eigentlich Buchstaben stehen sollten?

Gruß


----------



## leipziger21 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

ich kann die smiliys nicht anklicken bzw welche in mein poasting einfügen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Smilies gehen doch ;+ ;+


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

dann teste ich mal, schein so das die verschiedenen Styles noch nicht eingebaut sind.  smilies lassen sich noch nicht anklicken. Bin auch mit dem firefox unterwegs

Ich glaube das mit dem smilie anstatt buchstaben ist das ü problem

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Smilies gehen doch ;+ ;+


   also bei mir nicht,ich klick sie an und da passiert nix auch wenn ich auf weitere drück geht das bild nach unten und das wars??????????was kann ich tun gestern war noch alles ok?????


----------



## cbrr (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Der Chat funzt auch nicht richtig    Gruß Mike


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

also bei mir gehen die Smilies...#h


----------



## ThomasRö (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Also was im Chat abgeht ist nicht mehr schön! Wenn man den Raum betritt sieht man niemanden. Erst die die sich dann einloggen werden angezeigt. Jedoch wenn der andere rausfliegt merkt man es nicht, und wenn er wieder den Chat betritt hat man ihn plötzlich zweimal drinstehen...


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

so test mit dem IE 6.
:c :c |gr:  smilies kein Problem einzufügen. Auch läßt sich der Style ändern

nach dann Probiere ich mal weiter, |rolleyes


----------



## theactor (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

HI,
Smilies funzen bei mir auch #6 
SChön ja eigentlich die Rechtschreibkontroll-Option!
Habe mir ieSpell heruntergeladen - aber weiss jemand ob und wo es auch ein Dictionary für Deutsch gibt?! 

#h


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

so jetzt wieder mit dem Firefox, style läßt sich ändern #h #h #h #h  smilies funtzen auch #6 

so gefällt es mir


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt wieder mit dem Firefox, style läßt sich ändern #h #h #h #h  smilies funtzen auch #6
> 
> so gefällt es mir


 wie geht den dad den???????????


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@fette beute, wie geht wat? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Guckt mal hier!


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @fette beute, wie geht wat?
> 
> mfg Lachsy


#calees gut lachsy ich weß zwar nich so genau wie ich das hier gemacht hab aber die smilys gehn jetzt bei mir ich hab da glaub ich f5 gedrückt und nu geht das #h |kopfkrat |uhoh: ;+ #c #6 #h #h #h danke #h


----------



## Rotauge (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Fette Beute will den Style ändern  Guckste unten links #h


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

#6 #6 öffters wat neues   sagt man doch  #6 #6 

bis dato scheint alles zu funzen  somit sage ich lasst uns den rolls royces  gemeinsam  fahren :g 



gruß krauthi#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Alles nich so einfach mit der modernen Technik))


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Fette Beute will den Style ändern  Guckste unten links #h



aha jo dank dir #h #h #h


----------



## ThomasRö (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Im Chat geht alles drunter und drüber....


----------



## Rotauge (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Das guck ich mir mal an, im Chat


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Im Chat geht alles drunter und drüber....



ich hab die tastestrg und f5 gedrückt jetzt gehts bei mir #h vielleicht geht das bei dir ja auch #c ich hab da auch keine ahnung von |kopfkrat #h


----------



## ThomasRö (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ist der Chat jetzt ganz dicht gemacht? 
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!*[/FONT]





[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das angegebene Dokument konnte auf diesem Server leider nicht gefunden werden[/FONT]


----------



## Dok (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Es gibt seit gestern eine neue Chatversion....
Ich installiere die mal.....


----------



## Timmy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Chat ist gestorben.huhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:c :c 






 Naja, vielleicht wirds ja wieder#6 




P.S.Dieser Smiley :g  ist ja wie erschaffen für einen gesperrten User des AB:q .
Viele wissen, wen ich meine.#y |laola:


----------



## Supporter (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Das habe ich auch gerade festgestellt;+


----------



## Timmy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Timmy weint immer noch:c :c :c :c .

Da seht Ihr mal, was Martin (Dok) doch für´n mächtiger Mann ist!


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Bei mir gehen die Smylies noch nicht...
liegts am "Style VB3 default"?? oder am Mozilla??


----------



## fette beute (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

wo und was ist den der chat #c |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

#6  :g  #h    #c  

Im Firefox gehen die Smilies... in der "Mozilla Suite" nicht...


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir gehen die Smylies noch nicht...
> liegts am "Style VB3 default"?? oder am Mozilla??



Steffen lösche mal deine Cache 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62095

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@Steffen 

Cache schon mal geleert ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Test Test , bei mir gehen die smilies auch nich (((( auch was fett schreiben oder Zitat einfügen geht nich

Micha


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@Micha
STRG+F5 drücken und nochmal probieren


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Hab gerade gesehen als Buchstaben Kombi ja aber die hab ich nicht alles im Kopp 

Micha


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

#h #h #h #6 #6 #6 
Jup, das war's!

Danke Lachsy, danke Franz #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Super Franz jetzt gehts :q :q 

Danke söön
Micha


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

... geht schon


----------



## Dok (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

So der Chat sollte jetzt auch wieder etwas besser laufen....!

Ich bin ja froh das der ganz große Gau ausgeblieben ist. Ich bin immernoch etwas aufgeregt vor solchen Umstellungen....


----------



## worker_one (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Mein Style funzt auch;+|rolleyes
und Smilies auch wie man sieht.#6


----------



## Timmy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Funzt bei mir inzwischen einwandfrei!#6


----------



## Jirko (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



> STRG+F5 drücken und nochmal probieren...


werd auch ich irgendwann mal raffen ... thanks franzl #6


----------



## nikmark (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Habe gerade in der "CRF-Laberbox" geantwortet (15:21 Uhr) und jetzt taucht sie nicht mehr unter "Heutigen Beiträgen" auf. Nur noch unter "Anglerlatein" finde ich sie !

Nikmark


----------



## Reisender (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Wenn sowas ist !!! bitte PN an mich .....nun habe ich Ikea S in den Keller gesperrt und sie auf Wasser und Brot gesetzt da ich dachte sie hat Einstellungen geändert.

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6  ich werde sie nun wieder hoch holen, und nun muß ich Arbeiten..:l .um das wider hin zu bekommen...#h


----------



## nikmark (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung muss ich sagen: Hat alles ein wenig mehr Pep und ist viel komforttabler geworden #6 

Klasse !

Nikmark


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

nochn büschen gewöhnungsbedürftig .....
nach Strg + F5 tun die smileys nun auch gehn tun ....   #h


----------



## hauki (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Kurze Frage am Rande:
Warum entfällt der Mac-Style?

Alle anderen verursachen bei mir Augenleiden,
um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Viel Erfolg bei der Migration wünscht
/hauki


----------



## dorschhai (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Funzt alles bei mir prima, nur der graue Kasten unten für die Direktantwort gefällt mir persönlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Moin Moin ,
Martin , das mit AOL und anmelden hat sich erledigt  . Mußte nur auf "Angemeldet bleiben " Harken machen |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Cerfat (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

test

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/8159/000034081nt.gif


----------



## Timmy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Zanderkisserin hat uns eben angeschrieben, daß sie nicht mehr in den chat kommt.#c


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

das problem haben mehere. Beim Krauthi öffnet sich nur ein blaues fenster, es bleibt beim laden bei 5 % stehn.

sich soll den link mal direkt im browser oben eingeben
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/chat/flashchat.php

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

mennoooooooooooooooooo     der chat funzt nitttttttttttt


----------



## krauthi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

bekomme auch keine bestätigung mehr   beim versenden von Privaten Nachrichten 

hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lachsy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Problem beim chat wir eingekreist. Liegt vermutlich an AOL . vermutlich die AOL software
2 user mit aol hatten über AOL probleme in den chat zu kommen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

bei mir geht der chat auch nicht :q ... 

kannst noch´n bisschen kreisen Clarissa :q :q


----------



## ollidi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ich finds super. Zumindest, was ich bisher alles so entdeckt habe.
Super Job. #6


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Also ich finde es gar nicht toll das der Botton FORM oben in der Leiste weg ist !!!

Wie soll man den jetzt schnell wieder zur Foren Übersicht wechseln ?#c

Außerdem habe ich freenet und voll die schwierigkeiten hier ,alles ist verstellt worden ,und funzt nicht so wie sonst immer ,mußte das sein


----------



## Skorpion (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Hallo Leute,

hab mitbekommen, daß sich hier etwas verändert hat. Was genau hab ich noch nicht festgestellt, nur daß ich bei PN keine Smilies mehr einfügen kann ... ups merke gerade daß ich hier auch keine mehr setzen kann *kopfkratz*


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

symphy schau mal gaaaaaaaaaaanz oben.. da sind 2 Buttons 1x Forum, 1x Magazin


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@Skorpion
Strg+F5 drücken...


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

nee eben nicht nix FORUM ,echt nicht ???????????????????????????#q


----------



## Skorpion (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

|supergri|bla::g:m

oja funzt :m

thx Franz|bla: 

jetzt habe ich auch ein paar neue Sachen entdeckt

Editor Wechseln finde ich cool  #6


----------



## Skorpion (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

es tauchen immer mehr neue Sachen auf |supergri  man muss nur genau kucken:m


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*








steht das bei dir wirklich nicht, symphy ?


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@franzel 

wenn ich die classik maske übernehme ist da kein FORUM button mehr ,wieso ,weshalb warum , ;+ 

wie komme ich mit der classik maske schnell in die foren übersicht ?
könntest du das mal zur not nachvollziehen bitte

ich möchte nicht diese maske haben ,hatte ich nie!!!


Ich will die Classik nutzen können wie auch zuvor !

HILFEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@symphy.. 

hast recht.. ist tatsächlich verschollen

um von einem Thema zur Forenübersicht zu gelangen kannste das vorerst mal so probieren:


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

sage ich doch |rolleyes 

Danke das du dir das mal angesehen hast franz#6 

Ich bin hier im moment noch voll verwirrt ,habe heute zudem den genzen tag auf see verbracht und dann auch noch das


----------



## Timmy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Wenn ich im Chat bin, aber gleichzeitig noch im Board lese, geht bei jeder Zeile die im Chat geschrieben wird das Fenster zu und ich bin wieder im Chat. Das nervt.......................Kann man das ändern?


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ich denke mal und hoffe das es alles noch in den nächsten Tagen nachgeschliffen wird BÜDDE nicht den FORUM BUTTON in der Classic Maske vergessen ........................ |rolleyes


----------



## bodenseepeter (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

#6 *Glückwunsch, gut gemacht. Ich kenne mich zwar noch nicht so aus und darf angeblich keine Themen mehr eröffnen, dennoch blicke ich hoffnungsfroh auf nette Stunden im neuen Board. #6 *​
*:c Den Forum-Button vermisse ich allerdings auch etwas*. :c​


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal und hoffe das es alles noch in den nächsten Tagen nachgeschliffen wird BÜDDE nicht den FORUM BUTTON in der Classic Maske vergessen ........................ |rolleyes


Ja,das hat mich gerade auch ein wenig genervt.Wen ich auf die Startseite zurück möchte,muss ich immer neu ins AB rein oder oben immer auf zurück gehen und das nervt total.


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

LoL.Hab gerade gesehen wie man es auch anders machen kann.Einfach oben wo z.B.Willkommen,Alleskönner steht links daneben.Dort steht ja Anglerboard.de#q:m


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@ Alleskönner 

ist wie Ei ohne Salz :g

Stimmt schon aber es ersetzt nicht den Forum Button ,den ich doch so gerne wieder haben möchte *BÜDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEE*

Der hat da doch niemanden gestört,oder??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

der chat geht bei mir mittlerweile wieder.

Entweder martin hat nochmal was gemacht, oder es lag daran, dass ich mich neu eingeloggt habe....


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Bei mir sacht der Chat immer das ich einen falschen Namen oder ein falsches Passwort verwenden würde was aber garnicht stimmt;+


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Und noch ein Problem ist mir gerade aufgefallen!Mein Style bleibt nicht gespeichert was auch total nervig ist den immer um zu ändern!


----------



## Locke (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> Warum entfällt der Mac-Style?


Wenn ich die Frage nochmal stellen darf!!??

Will den Mac-Style wieder, die anderen Styles sind "grausam"  :c

Hüüllfeeee

greetz 
locke


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Der Forum Buton ist wieder da|kopfkrat#v#v.Ich habe mich gerade mal kurz abgemeldet und wieder angemeldet seitdem ist er wieder da:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> #6 *Glückwunsch, gut gemacht. Ich kenne mich zwar noch nicht so aus und darf angeblich keine Themen mehr eröffnen, dennoch blicke ich hoffnungsfroh auf nette Stunden im neuen Board. #6 *​
> *:c Den Forum-Button vermisse ich allerdings auch etwas*. :c​


In DIESEM Unterforum darfst Du auch keine Themen eröffnen, lediglich drauf antworten! Ist Das AB News Forum! Das ist normal!


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ich hbe mich nicht ausgeloggt bin die ganze zeit drinne ,hmmm nee stimmt agr nicht war auch raus ,nachdem das bord stand .
er ist wieder daaaaa,#6 #6 #6 

Fehlt nur noch die mitglieder karte die ist nähmlich auch weg :g 

Bei mir versellen sich die Styls auch immer ,taten es vorhin noch ,jede menge Probs hier ,aber es gefällt mir schon gut was da neues so alles auftaucht ,vieleicht kommen ja noch mehr smilys oder die alten werden alle ersetzt ,fände ich auch gut  #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Problem ist mir gerade aufgefallen!Mein Style bleibt nicht gespeichert was auch total nervig ist den immer um zu ändern!


Also bei mir funzt alles wieder wie gewohnt, bis auf die Mitgliedekarte, das hatte Dok aber auch angekündigt!

@Alleskönner:
Bei mir bleibt "mein" Style gespeichert, alles normal!


----------



## symphy (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@Steffen60431

kommt die mitgliederkarte gar nicht mehr rein oder später noch ?|kopfkrat 

@all

bei mir funzt es auch wieder wie gewohnt , bis auf das sich das Board jetzt gerne mal aufhängt und nichts mehr geht ,Strg und Entf auch nicht ,nur Neustart hilft ,wird aber denke ich .hoffe ich


----------



## theactor (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

HI,



			
				Lcoke schrieb:
			
		

> Will den Mac-Style wieder, die anderen Styles sind "grausam" :c


Weil NORMALE Menschen eben keinen Mac benutzen, benutzen wollen und überhaupt!
Also: kauf Dir wieder einen PC und hör auf zu winseln!  #y 

P.S. VB3Default rulez!:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @Steffen60431
> 
> kommt die mitgliederkarte gar nicht mehr rein oder später noch ?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Soll wohl wiederkommen, Dok arbeitet dran!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62036


----------



## forellenudo (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Bei mir klappt alles Einwandfrei#6 #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Auch bei mir läuft alles bestens.#6


----------



## hauki (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Weil NORMALE Menschen eben keinen Mac benutzen, benutzen wollen und überhaupt! Also: kauf Dir wieder einen PC und hör auf zu winseln!  #y
> P.S. VB3Default rulez!:m



Wer will schon "NORMAL" sein? #h

Ich will hier keine Mac-Diskussion betreiben (abgesehen davon, dass ich mein Powerbook gegen keine Brotbüchse mehr eintauschen würde, die habe ich lange genug benutzt) hatte der Mac-Style auch Design-Qualitäten, die natürlich auf anderen Systemen auch zum Tragen kamen.

Ich hoffe auf einen dezenten Style (Signaturen und Smilies sind schon bunt genug), der mir nicht den ganzen Screen mit redundanter Navigation zupflastert.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Dok (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Wenn man etwas Luft ist, sehen wir mal was wir da hinbekommen...


----------



## hauki (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

PS@Locke "Rotauge" ist mein Fallback


----------



## hauki (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man etwas Luft ist, sehen wir mal was wir da hinbekommen...



Wäre toll, mir ist natürlich klar, dass ihr im Moment wahrscheinlich andere Prioritäten habt.

thx 4 listening
/hauki


----------



## dorschhai (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Der Chat geht wieder nicht, er wird zwar geladen, aber es fehlen alle Elemente, man kann also nix machen.


----------



## symphy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ist das jetzt Gang und Gebe das man sich jeden mal wenn man wieder ins Board kommt neu anmelden muß??|kopfkrat 

Bei mir jedenfalls ist das so


----------



## fly-martin (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

also bei mir klappts ohne Probleme - auch der chat

*Danke Dok!*


----------



## kanalbulle (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Die "letzten fünf" könnten 2 - 3 Buchstaben mehr haben !
Ein und ein hal... Wor. ist ei. bische. weni.


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt Gang und Gebe das man sich jeden mal wenn man wieder ins Board kommt neu anmelden muß??|kopfkrat
> 
> Bei mir jedenfalls ist das so


 
Häkchen bei *"Angemeldet* *bleiben"* gesetzt??


----------



## Locke (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

@Dok
Danke, für die Mühe des Mac-Styles! #6

@Hauki
Jupp, Rotauge ist "anschaubar" 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Aber wieso kann ich mich nicht in den Chat einloggen???Das steht immer das ich einen falschen Namen oder ein falsches Passwort verwenden würde???


----------



## Lachsy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

ich würde auch mal die cookies fürs ab zulassen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde auch mal die cookies fürs ab zulassen
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Meinst du mich??Wenn ja,was meinst du????:m


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Juhu,das mit dem Style hab ich jetzt hin bekommen:m.Einfach unter Profil und Einstellungen ganz unten den Style wählen und abspeichern#6.
Jetzt ist nur noch das Problem mit dem Chat da


----------



## sammycr65 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Dann will der Sammy auch ma meckern:

1: die Überschriften der einzelnen aktuellen Themen sind zu kurz

z.B.: Frankfurter ... und eigendlich heißt der Trööt: Frankfurter 
Gewässer - wer kommt mit

2: unten fehlt mir der Link um wieder auf die 1. Forum-Seite zu kommen

Vorher stand da immer: anglerbord.de - Anglerboard.news - etc.
Jetzt muß ich immer umständlich nach oben skrollen! :c 

3: ich muß mich jedesmal neu anmelden, wenn ich mal "raus" bin 
und rein will! Das kommt natürlich eher selten vor , aber hi und da
muß ich ach mal z. B. nach Ebay oder so!

Punkt 3 nehm ich zurück! Entweder war da jemand
sehr schnell oder ich hab ne falsche Zigarette geraucht!


Und jetzt auch noch was Gutes: beim zurückkehren auf die vorherige
Seite komme ich da wieder an wo ich die Seite verlassen habe!
Vorher bin ich immer wieder "oben" gelandet!

... nur ma so zur Info ... :m 

der Sammy


----------



## sammycr65 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Hömma, macht Ihr da "Stand by" Korrekturen??? :k 

Mittlerweile sind die Trööt-Titel auch wieder "lang genug"! #6 

Wenn das so weiter geht probier ich das auf doof mal mit 
den Lotto-Zahlen von übermorgen!!! |bla: 

der tief beeindruckte Sammy

P.S.: ... und was ist mit Punkt 2 ...
(unverschämtichbin)


----------



## sammycr65 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ich schon wieder ... #d 

Kann es denn sein das nicht alle neuen Beiträge in den 
TOP 5 ganz oben angezeigt werden???

Ich hatte eben in Witziges u. Lustiges geantwortet, aber die
Antwort erscheint oben nicht! ;+


----------



## Lachsy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon wieder ... #d
> 
> Kann es denn sein das nicht alle neuen Beiträge in den
> TOP 5 ganz oben angezeigt werden???
> ...



witziges und lustiges sowie Angelatein sind doch schon lange aus den top 5 rausgenommen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sammycr65 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> witziges und lustiges sowie Angelatein sind doch schon lange aus den top 5 rausgenommen
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Naja, ich hatte Urlaub .... |rotwerden


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich hatte Urlaub .... |rotwerden



...da mußt du aber lange Urlaub gehabt haben...:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

So'n schlappes Jahr Urlaub könnte ich auch gebrauchen


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sacht der Chat immer das ich einen falschen Namen oder ein falsches Passwort verwenden würde was aber garnicht stimmt;+


;+;+;+;+;+;+Könnte mir da einer weiter helfen;+;+;+;+;+Möchte doch so gerne in den Chat:c|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Lösche mal deine Temponären internetdatein. und auch deine Cookies

dann logge dich neu im AB ein.

solltes du über AOL ins internet gehn, bitte nicht über die AOL software

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Geht das auch für Normalsterbliche?:mOder soll ich mal meinen Vater fragen?


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> solltes du über AOL ins internet gehn, bitte nicht über die AOL software
> 
> mfg LAchsy


Ne über Firefox


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ich hab gerade mal meinen Vater gefragt der meinte das er die sachen gestern alle gelöscht hätte;+!Und nun:c:c:c


----------



## Timmy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Pappa in den Keller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Pappa in den Keller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


????????Wie soll ich das verstehen?|supergri


----------



## Timmy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> ????????Wie soll ich das verstehen?|supergri



Absperren und Schlüssel gut verwahren bis er verspricht alles wieder in Ordnung zu bringen und es nie wieder zu tun


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Laut Lachsy müsste es ja etwas bringen!Wobei ich auch Lachsy vertraue aber es hat nicht gefunzt,mein Vater hatte gerade nochmal nach geguckt aber er hat alles gelöscht.


----------



## Lachsy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

versuch mal dein Flashcookies zu löschen

http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html#117717'8'

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Alleskönner (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Dankeschön Lachsy für deine Mühe aber ich verstehen kein Wort|kopfkrat.Ich kenne mich mit Compis fast garnicht aus.Könntest du mir das besser verständlich machen?#6


----------



## Lachsy (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

du trägst den link, komplett im browser ein. dann geht ein fenster offen , wo du folgendses siehst.

dann klickste auf alle websites, und somit sind die cookies von den Flashanwendungen gelöscht. 

Ach AOL ist kein Browser sondern ein internetanbieter America Online 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Alleskönner (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Hab ich auch gemacht aber leider ging das auch nicht


----------



## Alleskönner (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Muss man ab jetzt kein passwort mehr eingeben??Ich komme nämlich wieder rein|jump:|laola:


----------



## Alleskönner (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Und was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist,wenn man seine Antwort korregieren möchte kann man es direkt machen also noch auf der selben Seite#6


----------



## Alleskönner (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Es geht doch nicht!Es klapt nur wenn keiner im Chat ist:c :c .Hab es gerade versucht aber ich werde wieder nach meinem Namen und Passwort gefragt!


----------



## ThomasRö (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Kann sein, dass es früher schonmal kam, aber ich hatte keine Lust alles zu lesen ^^. Bleibt dass mit den Zitatfenster so? Das sah vorher irgendwie besser aus...


----------



## Alleskönner (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Ich bin immer noch sauer das das mit dem Chatt nich funtzt!#q


----------



## Alleskönner (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Warumm überhaupt diese dumme Passwort abfrage???Nur deswegen komme ich nicht rein!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Moin Moin ,
ich hab mir gestern mal die Mitgliederliste angeschaut und finde mit der neuen Software ist das viel besser jetzt . Es besteht gleich die Möglichkeit eine PN oder Mail zu verschicken ohne groß rumzuklicken #6 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pixelschreck (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Diskussion zu "Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!"*

Moin moin!
Wo kann ich ein deutsches Dictionari für die ieSpell runterladen???


----------

